# Gesualdo split Monteverdi LP Randolphs Singers, italians madrigal 1952 any info?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

So i purchased one of the oldest Gesualdo madrigals whirt some Monteverdi, 1952, woaw, this ainL't the re-issue but first pressing of it,since there were a re-issue of this worth less, so do i have a holy grail has a gesualdo fan hmm???

Please tell me more about Randolph Singers, i did not find mutch info on the web onnf this release since it's so old, it'S invisble no review at all but it's stereo for sure... hmm

So what do you think ????
please ellaborated on this released if you know more ,is it a good onnne, did i get a good recording , i was seeking an old real old vynil of Gesualdo boom got this, woaw..

:tiphat:


----------

